
An Archaeology-Inspired Database - leephillips
http://aosabook.org/en/500L/an-archaeology-inspired-database.html
======
DrScump
I get:

Forbidden You don't have permission to access /en/500L/an-archaeology-
inspired-database.html on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an
ErrorDocument to handle the request.

~~~
leephillips
It's working for me. Try again?

------
joeclark77
Poor guy, he had to watch the fourth Indiana Jones movie as part of his
research for the chapter.

